# ... Se + verbo... / verbo+lo(a)



## g.quijada

Hola, no sé cómo se traducen los verbos acompañados por se / le / lo / la /etc...

ejemplos: 

1) Esta casa se convirtió en un museo / Él se casó con su amante
2) Recuérdense de mi nombre
3) Lo veremos más tarde / Eso lo tiene escondido

Gracias!


----------



## Carfer

Depende. Alguns verbos são pronominais em espanhol e em português não, noutros casos a construção tem de ser modificada para soar natural:

1) Esta casa se convirtió en un museo / Él se casó con su amante _Esta casa converteu-se num museu /Ela casou-se com o amante__ (_o possessivo é dispensável neste caso)
2) Recuérdense de mi nombre _Lembrem-se do meu nome_
3) Lo veremos más tarde / Eso lo tiene escondido _Vê-lo-emos mais tarde/Veremos isso mais tarde  /   Ele tem isso escondido/Ele tem-no escondido_


----------



## g.quijada

Gracias Carfer

En el caso de 'le': 

Le crió con cariño => Criou-lhe com carinho ??
Cantarle una canción => Cartar-lhe uma canção ??


----------



## Carfer

g.quijada said:


> Gracias Carfer
> 
> En el caso de 'le':
> 
> Le crió con cariño => Criou-lhe com carinho ??
> Cantarle una canción => Cartar-lhe uma canção ??



'Criou-o com carinho'
'Cantar-lhe uma canção'
O leismo espanhol não tem equivalente em português.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> 'Criou-o com carinho'
> 'Cantar-lhe uma canção'
> O leismo espanhol não tem equivalente em português.


De fato, aqui o lheismo não é muito comum, apenas com alguns verbos como _ajudar_, mas no exemplo de acima, nós não diríamos normalmente _Le__crió con cariñ__o _.


----------



## Alentugano

gvergara said:


> De fato, aqui o lheismo não é muito comum, apenas com alguns verbos como _ajudar_, mas no exemplo de acima, nós não diríamos normalmente _Le__crió con cariñ__o _.


Como diriam, então, gvergara? _Lo crió con cariño?_


----------



## gvergara

Alentugano said:


> Como diriam, então, gvergara? _Lo crió con cariño?_


É. O lheísmo é muito comum na Espanha, e também, parece-me, nalgumas outras zonas hispanofalantes, mas no Chile seu emprego (ou abuso) não é generalizado, embora deva reconhecer que recentemente tem começado a utilizar-se na correspondência (formal e informal), talvez para "neutralizar" o machismo associado ao pronome objeto de _usted _(_lo_) quando não se conhece o (sexo do) destinatário. Assim, em vez de escrever 
_
Estimado Sr/a: Junto con saludarlo, envío esta mensagem para ayudarlo con_..., opta-se por escrever

_Estimado Sr/a: Junto con saludar*le*, envío este mensaje para ayudar*le* con... 

_Escrevi a mensagem anterior como aclaração do exemplo que brindou o meu compatriota g.quijada (_Le crió con mucho cariño_), visto que é mesmo incomum a gente falar desse jeito no país.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo prefiero "saludarlo", "ayudarlo", etc. quizás por influencia del portugués.


----------



## gvergara

WhoSoyEu said:


> Yo prefiero "saludarlo", "ayudarlo", etc. quizás por influencia del portugués.


Eu também, acho intolerável o lheísmo. Quanto ao lheísmo no português, certa vez perguntei se isso ocorre no Brasil, e fiquei com a impressão de que também ocorre, mas, talvez como no Chile, seu emprego é bastante incomum. Mas bom, isto não é o negócio desde fio... Abraços a todo mundo


----------



## g.quijada

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Alandria

gvergara said:


> Eu também, acho intolerável o lheísmo. Quanto ao lheísmo no português, certa vez perguntei se isso ocorre no Brasil, e fiquei com a impressão de que também ocorre, mas, talvez como no Chile, seu emprego é bastante incomum. Mas bom, isto não é o negócio desde fio... Abraços a todo mundo



Lheísmo só é comum no Norte-Nordeste. "lhe" é arcaíssimo no sul-sudeste e seu uso é imediatamente associado ao Nordeste.


----------



## Nino83

Alandria said:


> Lheísmo só é comum no Norte-Nordeste. "lhe" é arcaíssimo no sul-sudeste e seu uso é imediatamente associado ao Nordeste.



Portanto no sul-sudeste não se diz "lhe disse" mas "disse para você"?


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nino83 said:


> Portanto no sul-sudeste não se diz "lhe disse" mas "disse para você"?



Depende muito do estado, e da cidade.

Em S. Paulo (capital) e em B.H.:  _ te falei/disse_ ou _falei/disse pra você_
Em Santos e no Rio: _te falei/disse, falei/disse pra você,  falei/disse pa tu _(nas favelas)
No RS: _te falei/disse, falei/disse pra ti

--
_Compare com Jampa (minha cidade natal): _te/lhe falei/disse, falei/disse pra/a você/tu,  falei/disse pa/a tu:
Lhe falei que iria contigo; Tô lhe mandano um abraço, um pra tu, outro pra tua mãe...
_A gente mistura tudo_ lhe, ti, teu, seu, tu, você,_
já em Natal, e em Fortaleza, _você _tem um ar mais formal...
Se você ouvir a música popular carioca (chamada de ''funk'') poderá ouvir que usam a língua que nem a gente:  _esperando tu passar;  mandei pra tu...
_Mas não usam _lhe_, é coisa do Nordeste e do Norte...


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, mexerica. 
É muito interessante conhecer as diferenças regionais. 

E quando se usar a forma de cortesia, "o senhor/a senhora", é comum o "lhe"?
Por exemplo, numa canção de Jobim há "eu *lhe* asseguro, pode crer, que quando fala o coração, as vezes é melhor perder do que ganhar, *você* vai ver". Nesse caso ele usava o "lhe" com o "você". 

N.B. 
Não escuto o funk e vejo, de vez em vez, o Sbt.


----------



## Alandria

Nino83 said:


> E quando se usar a forma de cortesia, "o senhor/a senhora", é comum o "lhe"?
> Por exemplo, numa canção de Jobim há "eu *lhe* asseguro, pode crer, que quando fala o coração, as vezes é melhor perder do que ganhar, *você* vai ver". Nesse caso ele usava o "lhe" com o "você".
> 
> N.B.
> Não escuto o funk e vejo, de vez em vez, o Sbt.



Quando se quer ser mais poético, é normal que apareça o "Lhe".
Ninguém por aqui usa, mas eu gosto de usar o "lhe"  raramente quando quero ser formal.


----------

